# Issue with no power to step and heater



## Scotty9 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi all, 
I'm all new to this motorhome stuff , I brought a burstner 852 back in September and a couple of weeks ago I used it and no probs , I returned home parked up then went to unload the next morning but the step won't work the heating won't work and nor will the radio , 
I've had the e-box sent away all tested and ok but still nothing , has anyone had this issue and no what seems to be a big problem through out these motor homes ??? 

Thanks
Stuart


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked fuses ? - I mean with a meter rather than just a visual check . . .sometimes the fuse MAY look ok.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You don't say if it is under warranty from a dealer, or which part of the country you are, in case there is someone local to you.Are any of the 12volt systems working.When you say radio are we talking about the cab radio.Any warning light on the heater, I assume you mean the leisure heater.


cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I suspect it may be something quite simple. Start with the basic stuff. Check the tightness of battery connections, and work your way through the wiring checking fuses along the way (with a metter as suggested). A test meter is your friend in a situation like this.

Do you have a wiring diagram? Look to see where the failed items meet up on the electrical circuit, and the problem will be back from there. Do the 12 volt lights work? Do things work on EHU?

Where are you, maybe one of us is nearby to offer help.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

as others have said, it is probably something very simple like a blown fuse, but locating and identifying such a thing is often a problem as MH manufacturers seem to hide them in odd places....

If you have a wiring diagram then you may be able to locate which fuse controls those circuits or which fuses, bUT has anything else stopped working? e.g. lights, 12 v power sockets, water pump etc - as the more that do NOT work the further up the chain the fault must be....

Good luck and do keep us posted, welcome to MHF anyway,

Dave


----------

